# gear coupling



## lucia84

Hola, ¿me podéis ayudar a traducir esta expresión? El tema trata sobre mecánica y la verdad no tengo mucha idea.

Flexible gear coupling and roller bearings are recommended. journal bearings have proven to be unreasible.

Muchas gracias


----------



## abeltio

Se recomienda el uso de acoplamiento flexible dentado y rodamientos a rodillo. Los cojinetes hidrodinámicos han demostrado ser ????


----------



## jalibusa

abeltio said:


> Se recomienda el uso de acoplamiento flexible dentado y rodamientos a rodillo. Los cojinetes hidrodinámicos han demostrado ser ????


 
No sería: "bujes"?


----------



## lucia84

¿bujes? ¿que son los bujes? no se sí en España se usa bujes.


----------



## jalibusa

Buje: un nombre correcto (a mi entender) para "journal bearing".


----------



## abeltio

Journal bearings son los cojinetes hidrodinámicos.
Solución: busquen y comparen imágenes en google de "cojinete hidrodinámico", "journal bearing" y "buje".


----------



## jalibusa

*"Journal bearing"* es el cojinete de deslizamiento con 200 o más años de historia: ver máquinas de vapor, ruedas de carro y similares, absoluta sencillez y excelentes resultados. para mí , eso no es otra cosa que un *buje* o un* casquillo*. El *cojinete deslizante hidrodinámico* es, sin duda un tipo de cojnete de deslizamiento muy avanzado, pero no veo razón para suponer que de ese tipo se trata el original del post.
Quedará de parte de lucía84 esclarecer si se les llama "bujes" u otra cosa en su tierra.


----------



## cabazorro

Journal bearing es "chumacera", "cojinete", busing "buje", "casquillo".
Aquí se esta refiriendo a cojinetes de rodillo y son chumaceras (journal bearings)


----------



## abeltio

jalibusa said:


> *"Journal bearing"* es el cojinete de deslizamiento con 200 o más años de historia: ver máquinas de vapor, ruedas de carro y similares, absoluta sencillez y excelentes resultados. para mí , eso no es otra cosa que un *buje* o un* casquillo*. El *cojinete deslizante hidrodinámico* es, sin duda un tipo de cojnete de deslizamiento muy avanzado, pero no veo razón para suponer que de ese tipo se trata el original del post.
> Quedará de parte de lucía84 esclarecer si se les llama "bujes" u otra cosa en su tierra.


 
El journal bearing ES un cojinete hidrodinámico porque basa su funcionamiento en la creación de una cuña hidrodinámica. NUNCA SE HIZO MENCIÓN AL COJINETE DESLIZANTE HIDRODINÁMICO.

Si se lo quiere llamar solamente cojinete o chumacera no hay problema... pero entre los profesionales de la ingeniería, en las especificaciones los llamamos:
"cojinetes hidrodinámicos" para diferenciarlos claramente de los "cojinetes de rodamientos" (bolas, rodillos, conos etc)... (journal vs. roller bearings)
... porque hace 200 años no existían los de rodamientos.

Depende de la audiencia... pero la experiencia demuestra que entre técnicos hace falta la diferencia, y entre legos cuando se dice cojinete lo primero que piensan es en el de rodamientos (por efecto de la industria automovilística y porque en elementos mecánicos pequeños el de rodamientos a desplazado completamente al hidrodinámico)


----------



## cabazorro

el "journal bearing" NO basa su funcionamiento en la creación de una cuña hidrodinámica, es un cojinete de rodamientos, los cojinetes hidrodinámicos son simple y sencillamente bujes y una prensa de 200 toneladas con bujes de bronce en su cigüeñal no es precisamente un mecanismo pequeño. Como un ejemplo solamente


----------



## abeltio

cabazorro said:


> el "journal bearing" NO basa su funcionamiento en la creación de una cuña hidrodinámica, es un cojinete de rodamientos, los cojinetes hidrodinámicos son simple y sencillamente bujes y una prensa de 200 toneladas con bujes de bronce en su cigüeñal no es precisamente un mecanismo pequeño. Como un ejemplo solamente


 
Sería conveniente consultar un tratado básico de tribología para darse cuenta que sí, el journal bearing funciona por cuña hidrodinámica.

Pero esto se está transformando en una discusión técnica fuera del alcance de los objetivos del foro.

Si hay alguna duda con respecto a por qué el journal bearing si funciona por cuña hidrodinámica, respetuosamente sugiero que se maneje por mensaje privado.


----------



## lucia84

Bueno, no me gusta generar disputas, pero entre unos y otros al final no me ha quedado claro que es porque cada uno dice una cosa y como no tengo mucha idea del tema pues no se decir cual es la adecuada, parece que me suena mas lo del cojinete porque lo de buje no lo había escuchado nunca.

De todas formas muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Arrielfim

Revisen la página de la Real Academia Española, no tengo más de treinta posts así que no puedo escribir URLs. Es doblevé doblevé doblevé punto RAE punto ES.
Saludos


----------

